# Qestion about M3 build apot



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

Hello Jon and fellow members, I have a question regarding dealer's allocation spots and build dates from BMWNA. I just received a phone call from my sales person confirming that he has placed my order for a March production M3 coupe. However, when I asked about the production week, he mumbled some time in February then he quickly changed his words to March after I insisted that I want the new updates. My question is that how long in advance do the dealers find out about their allocation spots for a particular month? Could the dealer be trying to pull a fast one on me and trick me into a Feb production car? I would really rather wait and get a March built car with the LED and new colors. Any insight would be appreciated.

ps. the dealer also told me that they had received two replacement M3 allocations because they had lost two M3s on the ship that sunk in the pacific. My allocation will be one of them.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Smells a bit like Tuna to me...



We won't be receiving our January allocation (for March production) for at least another week or so...

Maybe they did get a "supplemental" allocation; :dunno:.

As a matter of pure fact, if there exsits a bona-fide production
allocation in the vehicle supply pipeline, a few keystrokes
on DCS will yield a vehicle inquiry (showing the production
number) which can be printed,
faxed, mailed, ...etc.


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Smells a bit like Tuna to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.. I am in no mood for a tuna sandwich. I will go in this weekend and make sure I get all the details (production number, date, VIN, etc.) in writting. Thank you Jon for the quick reply. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Smells a bit like Tuna to me...
> 
> 
> *


It probably isn't very good tuna if it smells already... :lmao:


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

Update:

So I went down to the dealership this weekend to talk to my sales. And just as I suspected, the build date for my car according to his little ordering guide states 2003/02/08 which I believe is Feb 2003 week 8 build. The sales person told me that they won't have any information regarding March allocations for at least another week (as Jon already pointed out). Now my question is that since I've been hearing other people's allocation got pushed back from December to January, so if I do decide to take this week 8 built car, what are the chances that it will be pushed back and become a March build car? Jon, what do you think? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Highly unlikely...

:banghead: 


The parts bins ain't empty yet....

 


:bawling:


----------

